
No place like home: America’s eviction epidemic - SQL2219
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/feb/12/americas-eviction-epidemic-matthew-desmond-housing-crisis
======
Oxitendwe
Why is it an "eviction" epidemic? Isn't that just a symptom of them being
unable to pay their rent? It seems like a more accurate term would be
"insolvency epidemic". It seems disingenuous also to cast people who carry out
evictions in such a poor light - they're simply doing their job, and an
important one at that unless you'd like to argue that landlords have no right
to expect payment from their tenants.

~~~
prostoalex
Also seems weird to talk about the epidemic now vs 2008.

I guess the economic cycle moved this way: housing got cheap -> everybody got
adjustable-rate mortgages with balloon payments -> rents got cheap -> ARM
rates increased or balloon payments came due -> massive foreclosures, former
buyers moved to renting -> rents got expensive.

